# evening out skin



## milamonster (Mar 25, 2009)

I want to be able to even out my skintone sans makeup. What do you guys use to fade your dark spots? I have alot from acne and things. Even when i don't do anything it sometimes leaves a spot behind. On a forum I'm on  some people spoke highly of Black Opal Fade System. Has anyone used this? Or anything else? I would like some recs...I would prefer something that I can buy at a store. And not extremely overpriced. THANKS!


----------



## ashk36 (Mar 25, 2009)

I'd like to know the same thing. I feel like I've tried everything. I used apple cider vinegar, the neutrogena acne mark fading peel, exfoliating with baking soda...the only thing I've found that works worth a damn is getting a facial peel at the spa, but damn that's expensive. I want to know how to fade them, and how to prevent them in the first place. Any little pimple leaves a red mark no matter what I do. It's enough to drive a girl crazy.


----------



## nichollecaren (Mar 25, 2009)

anew clinical two step glycolic peels worked magically for me. I have medium dark skin that scars easily.

I also find that adding vitamin e to my diet has caused pimples to heal faster and scars fade easier too


----------



## malteze_bubbleg (Mar 25, 2009)

I have recently started doing a a chemical peel once a week (Lactic acid peel from makeupartistschoice.com)...im have only done it twice, so i have a few more weeks to go, until i can see a difference but i did read good reviews from these peels. there are different types for diff goals.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Mar 25, 2009)

My sister uses AMBI products for some blotchiness and acne scars, there's a subtle difference but that's better than no difference, I'd say!

Peels would be great for that as well.


----------



## Mizz.Coppertone (Mar 26, 2009)

organic cocoa butter to moisturize along with face peels. 

you will have perfect smooth baby butt skin


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *malteze_bubbleg* 

 
_I have recently started doing a a chemical peel once a week (Lactic acid peel from makeupartistschoice.com)...im have only done it twice, so i have a few more weeks to go, until i can see a difference but i did read good reviews from these peels. there are different types for diff goals._

 
Same here. I have used Glycolic, TCA and lactic acid peels. Even though TCA penetrates deepest, it kinda stopped working on me after a few uses. Lactic acid is supposed to work best for hyperpigmentation (after acne etc), and I like the results I get.

For some people, and minor imperfections, I´m sure drugstore products can work. For example, the Avon Anew peel is pretty good if you´re just starting out with peels. And I can recommend the Rx for Brown skin brightening serum and cream (from Sephora)
But if you have darker spots you´ll probably have to use a higher & peel if you want to see results. All drugstore products that contain glycolic acid for example don´t exceed a 10% strength. If drugstore strength acids don´t work, spend a few dollars more and get a higher % peel from makeupartistschoice.com (and they are definitely cheaper than getting a professional peel at a spa/dermatologists office)


----------



## HerShe (Mar 26, 2009)

I used to have really bad hyperpigmentation around January last year and my skin and hair guru ( yes I have a guru) told me about Ole Henrickson's microderabrasion kit. It contains a lemon peel, chammomille comfort mask and a facial scrub the whole set cost $98 at sephora but is well worth the money. Since those dark marks have faded what I have been using that has gotten rid of my acne completely and now I have no dark marks what so ever is Ultra Glow Black Soap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I get it from my local beauty supply, it is heaven sent and cost $2. I also take vitamin A supplements, they contain retinol which is great for the skin because it promotes cell renewal. Give it a try


----------



## Larkin (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HerShe* 

 
_I used to have really bad hyperpigmentation around January last year and my skin and hair guru ( yes I have a guru) told me about Ole Henrickson's microderabrasion kit. It contains a lemon peel, chammomille comfort mask and a facial scrub the whole set cost $98 at sephora but is well worth the money. Since those dark marks have faded what I have been using that has gotten rid of my acne completely and now I have no dark marks what so ever is Ultra Glow Black Soap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I get it from my local beauty supply, it is heaven sent and cost $2. I also take vitamin A supplements, they contain retinol which is great for the skin because it promotes cell renewal. Give it a try _

 

I have a couple of questions if you don't mind.  Did you use the kit for a year? & 
How many times a week are you suppose to use the scrub/mask/peel?


Thanks


----------



## leenybeeny (Mar 26, 2009)

I am happy with using a 10% AHA cream daily.  It is amazing for getting rid of my acne scars quickly.  I get big honkin' cycts and the scars fade so quikly when I am religious with my AHA use.  Right now I am using Paula's Choice AHA Cream.  It is meant for the body, but can be used on the face.


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Mar 26, 2009)

I've just started using a skin lightener on  my dark spots.
No results yet, but if anything amazing happens, you'll probably hear from me haha.


----------



## Larkin (Mar 26, 2009)

I've used Black Opal's Advanced Dual Complex Fade Gel and it definitley worked for the spots I was trying to lighten. So, I'd be willing to try their whole fade system. Again, for me that gel was the truth.


----------



## milamonster (Mar 26, 2009)

for the user above (and any others helping me out), i do have some acne scars but i also have some freckling. i didn't realize that was what it was but they're tiny and they're not from acne...i wasnt born with freckles, im guessing this is from the sun? my skin still looks bout like this but this was taken 2 years ago? i have started making sure to use more  sunscreen or whatever (sometime after this was taken) but this is what my face looks like for inquiring minds


----------



## widdershins (Mar 26, 2009)

Something really cheap and effective that works for me is an aspirin mask mixed with a little bit of honey.


----------



## milamonster (Mar 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *widdershins* 

 
_Something really cheap and effective that works for me is an aspirin mask mixed with a little bit of honey._

 
mix those together and leav eon for how long?
how many times a week?


----------



## HerShe (Mar 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Larkin* 

 
_I have a couple of questions if you don't mind.  Did you use the kit for a year? & 
How many times a week are you suppose to use the scrub/mask/peel?


Thanks_

 
Sorry for getting back to you so late. I used the kit once a week on friday nights for about 6 months. The reason why I did it on friday nights was because it was SOOO potent it would give me little bumps the morning after that wouldnt subside until Saturday afternoon. Once the 6 month mark hit my skin was "perfect" so I just stopped using it.


----------



## HerShe (Mar 27, 2009)

What also works for those of you who don't want to spend a large sum of money is Lemon Juice. When you cleanse your skin at night take a q tip dip it in some lemon juice that has been refrigerated and rub it into your dark marks, in the morning cleanse your face as usual. Do this every night for 2 weeks and I guarantee you will see a difference


----------



## milamonster (Mar 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HerShe* 

 
_What also works for those of you who don't want to spend a large sum of money is Lemon Juice. When you cleanse your skin at night take a q tip dip it in some lemon juice that has been refrigerated and rub it into your dark marks, in the morning cleanse your face as usual. Do this every night for 2 weeks and I guarantee you will see a difference



_

 
can it be the lemon juice you buy as is...you know in the bottle shaped liek a lemon? or od you have to use fresh juice that you squeeze? or does it not matter? if its the kind in the container then wohooo cuz i have that alread y ahhaa


----------



## ayisha (Mar 27, 2009)

same problem! exfoliate, aha, collagen and acrazy goodsun screen...dont even touch your blemishes in the future and give it time! my mom's advice! Esthetic treatments montreal -Lisa Anella Advanced Esthetics: Corrective Care Treatments in Montreal since 1977


----------



## ayisha (Mar 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mizz.Coppertone* 

 
_organic cocoa butter to moisturize along with face peels. 

you will have perfect smooth baby butt skin
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 there is acyually a beter chance of someone breaking out doing this on the face...better for the body.l i forgot to mention zinc suppliments andvitamin c to fight breakouts!


----------



## ayisha (Mar 27, 2009)

dont bleach your skin.


----------



## SheLuvsMAC (Mar 27, 2009)

Wow, there are a lot of good suggestions for your questions - things I never tried.  I have some dark spots and hyper-pigmentation and use a 50spf sunscreen and exfoliate with an AHA alternated with a retinoid.  Right now I'm using a Vitamin C serum between those two because they can be harsh on the skin (sample from Body Shop).  I'm going to see a dermatologist after my physical next week, just to make sure it's not an indication of something else going on.  I'll share whatever I learn but it'll take a couple weeks.


----------



## ayisha (Mar 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *widdershins* 

 
_Something really cheap and effective that works for me is an aspirin mask mixed with a little bit of honey._

 
thanks


----------



## HerShe (Mar 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ayisha* 

 
_personally id advise against any bleaching agents...ultra glow and the rest of those " lighting agents "  are REALY bad for your skin and can back fire big time...often sthe kin in general gets lighter not just the spots...sometimes making them look woerse...idsay forget anything with hydroquin in it!...vitamin a is great though...that havingt been said if black soap dosent break you out and has no hudroquin in them then might as well try it! what every you do spf 30 rain or shine 365 days a year. ESPECIALLY ON NEW PIMPLES AND AFTER A PEEL._

 
thanks for the info but I haven't gotten lighter since I have been using ultra glow black soap and defintely don't intend to but i will be taking a look to see if that is its true purpose in the long run.


----------



## HerShe (Mar 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *milamonster* 

 
_can it be the lemon juice you buy as is...you know in the bottle shaped liek a lemon? or od you have to use fresh juice that you squeeze? or does it not matter? if its the kind in the container then wohooo cuz i have that alread y ahhaa_

 
I used regular lemon juice, the one you buy in the store with the lemon on it because I definitely wouldnt be sitting there squeezing


----------



## ashk36 (Mar 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leenybeeny* 

 
_I am happy with using a 10% AHA cream daily.  It is amazing for getting rid of my acne scars quickly.  I get big honkin' cycts and the scars fade so quikly when I am religious with my AHA use.  Right now I am using Paula's Choice AHA Cream.  It is meant for the body, but can be used on the face._

 
I was checking out acne.org last night and they sell a 6 oz AHA cream + Licochalcone for $16.11. 

Here's the link if you're interested: Acne Products

Last night, I went to WalMart and got a bottle of 100% Australian Tea Tree Oil. I added a small drop to my moisturizer and spot treated with it, also. I don't know if it's from that, or from drinking more water, but my skin looks nicer today than it did yesterday. Despite the big ass pimples I'm sporting from my Aunt Flo.


----------



## leenybeeny (Mar 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashk36* 

 
_my skin looks nicer today than it did yesterday. Despite the big ass pimples I'm sporting from my Aunt Flo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## widdershins (Mar 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *milamonster* 

 
_mix those together and leav eon for how long?
how many times a week?_

 

Okay I get the uncoated aspirins and sprinkle a little bit of water on them until they dissolve into grains (how many aspirins you use it up to you--I usually use about 7-10). Then I squirt some honey in the mixture, just a big glob, and smear that around. Then I put it on my face and leave for about 10-15 minutes and then rinse it off. I would say try it two times a week.


----------



## milamonster (Jun 17, 2009)

ive been using a cream i got by brand ambi and it seems to be evening out my skin. i haven't even been using it for a month yet though. it's also seemed to have cleared my skin up & dried it out a bit so it's not so oily!


----------



## thewinglessbird (Jun 17, 2009)

The best way to go about this is to get a dermatologists advice.

I wouldn't recommend Cliniques Even Better Skin Tone Corrector. Infact, I'm suprised their still being alot to sell this! Terrible product. Hasn't done anybody any good. It's thick, greasy & will bring you out in spots, (leaving you with more scars). No, not a good product at all.

Dermatology is the best way to go about this. Ask the experts. Skin peels can work, laser treatments... 

Good luck


----------



## ladyJ (Jun 21, 2009)

I recommend AHA, jojoba oil, or some type of microdermabrasion kit. I use the regenerist microdermabrasion kit from olay once a week. I also use AHA from acne.org 2-3 times a week only at night. I also highly recommend using sunscreen all the time. I use neutrogena ulta sheer dry touch.


----------



## CrissyM (Jun 23, 2009)

I use vitamin e oil.. you can take the recommended amount of drops with food or use it as a *moisturizer.*  I also use a gentle scrub to exfoliate twice a day.  

i broke out a few weeks ago and got a lot of scarring from regular pimples + cysts |) on my cheek/chin. I couldn't cover it up at all. So I started to use vitamin e daily.






week or so of use:





I'm happy XD it would take months for my acne scars to fade.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jun 23, 2009)

I've been using the Ambi Fade Cream for my dark spots and I have a few dark spots that I want to get rid of. I would try the chemical peel for that.


----------



## Face2Mac (Jun 23, 2009)

I swear by Estee Lauder Hydrabright. I have used all of EL even toning products for 6-7 years now, and people always compliment me on my skin without foundation on, so check them out. It is expensive, though.


----------



## kaexbabey (Jun 27, 2009)

lots of great info on this thread. i've just started doing the aspirin mask, hope i'll see results.


----------

